
Breitbart’s Milo Yiannopoulos asks Twitter to release his data - DeusExMachina
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/27/breitbarts-milo-yiannopoulos-asks-twitter-to-release-his-data-in-bid-to-have-suspension-lifted/
======
ryanx435
Good. Whether you think milo is a dangerous troll, the leader of a movement,
or something in between, Twitter needs to comply with whatever laws they are
subject to.

